# Groland POWER !!!



## NED (8 Septembre 2006)

*IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
7 JOURS AU GROLAND : LA RENTRÉE
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
SAMEDI 9/09/006 - 20H25 - CANAL + 
IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*

nouveau graphisme, nouvel éclairage, nouveaux pictos...
	groland fait sa rentrée, relooké par *mambo* *du 9eme Concept*,
 pour la cinquième saison, et en grosse forme.
	notamment, une parodie de pub pour opticiens à ne manquer sous aucun prétexte.





	premiére diffusion, ce samedi 20h25, en clair, sur canal +
	nombreuses rediffusions en crypté et sur canal + décalé ou canal + sport.
	horaires sur canalplus.fr

_à noter aussi, et à ne pas manquer non plus,
	le 2ème festival de quend du film grolandais
	à quend-plage-les-pins, les 22, 23, et 24 septembre 2006.
	films, concerts et esprit grolandais garantis._​


----------



## Pierrou (8 Septembre 2006)

Aaah, mon rendez-vous du samedi soir, chez un pote avec un bon sandouiche bien gras &#224; regarder Groland &#174; :rateau: 

Vivement demain et Banza&#239; !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2006)

J'ai bien besoin de rire, merci.


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2006)

un humour qui n'est pas "_politiquement correct_"; c'est assez rare pour le souligner et l'appr&#233;cier... 
dans notre environnement soci&#233;tal que _beaucoup_ voudraient le plus aseptis&#233; possible... 


ces mecs l&#224; sont dingues et j'adore &#231;a !! :love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (8 Septembre 2006)

Yep, et pis c'est souvent tr&#232;s bien vu, genre le mec qui est chef d'entreprise mais altermondialiste, qui d&#233;teste la d&#233;localisation mais ach&#232;te les fringues de ses gosses &#224; du pareil au m&#234;me, qui d&#233;teste la femme objet mais va sur des sites porno, 

Un gros con...  


comme tout le monde quoi...


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Septembre 2006)

Ce qu'en dit wikipedia


----------



## oohTONY (8 Septembre 2006)

Trop bien je vais enrengistrer (je sors ce soir là) : j'ai la double Nationalité Grolandaise avec le Passport et tout et un mot du Président signé : "Bisous, le Président"  

Si vous voulez la Nationalité et l'autocollant, direction Canalplus.fr section Groland et l'adresse postale des demandes est indiquée


----------



## Warflo (9 Septembre 2006)

Wiki a dit:
			
		

> Des traces fossiles de majorettes (cannes et ossements) ont &#233;t&#233; d&#233;couvertes &#224; Courson-les-Carri&#232;res, ce qui attesterait de la pr&#233;sence d'une forme d'inintelligence au Groland depuis le Cr&#233;tac&#233; inf&#233;rieur.


----------



## tirhum (9 Septembre 2006)

Pierrou a dit:


> Yep, et pis c'est souvent très bien vu, genre le mec qui est chef d'entreprise mais altermondialiste, qui déteste la délocalisation mais achète les fringues de ses gosses à du pareil au même, qui déteste la femme objet mais va sur des sites porno,
> 
> Un gros con...
> 
> ...


et toi, ça va ?!.....


----------



## Pierrou (9 Septembre 2006)

Tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, &#231;a va ?!


 Ben oui, comme le gros con que je suis


----------



## NED (9 Septembre 2006)

Tenez !
Voilà le Passeport Grolandais que j'ai fait obtenir par notre président pour Backy.....
Lé ty pas beau hein?





 ​


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2006)

Groland groland groland...  :love: 

Z'avaient fait un reportage sur les coulisses de l'émission et le présentateur avait comparé l'émission à une Méduse...  

"Ca flotte, ça stagne, on sait pas trop où ça va..."


----------



## JPTK (10 Septembre 2006)

Et oui le groland, c'est aussi un peu &#231;a... &#231;a n'a autant rien &#224; voir que c'est pleinement pareil :rateau: FREE (pas le FAI hein...)

*VIENDEZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


Sans oubliez le festival de Quend


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2006)

J'adore Groland ! Donc hier soir, j'étais super heureux de retrouver toute la bande dans de nouvelles aventures. Et je n'ai pas été déçu : ils sont toujours aussi bien inspirés. :love: 

*BANZAÏ !*​


----------



## dool (10 Septembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Tenez !
> Voil&#224; le Passeport Grolandais que j'ai fait obtenir par notre pr&#233;sident pour Backy.....
> L&#233; ty pas beau hein?
> ​



Il est quand meme plus beau en vrai...le passeport pas chaton...enfin si aussi ..... enfin bref ! :rose: :rateau:  

J'ai failli piquer celui de bassou l'an dernier, juste comme &#231;a, pour le plaisir.....  
_(pasqu'avoir que le traditionnel c'est m&#234;me p&#244; dr&#244;le !)_

Enfin bref, un commentaire de Gromanche comme on en a rien foutre....:love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Septembre 2006)

Moi je vais tous vous fâcher, mais j'aime pas trop son humour au Monsieur Moustique... 

Allez raboulez les coudboules rouges!!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Septembre 2006)

bande de sacs de pépins de maïs!!! 

En plus, tu oses jpmiss!!!

Attends que je te chope au tourant moi!!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> bande de sacs de pépins de maïs!!!
> 
> En plus, tu oses jpmiss!!!
> 
> Attends que je te chope au tourant moi!!!



Tu aime le cassoulet? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu aime le cassoulet? :rateau:


j'en ai.......


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu aime le cassoulet? :rateau:



fais gaffe toi...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> j'en ai.......



Je crois qu'elle va adorer


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> bande de sacs de pépins de maïs!!!
> 
> En plus, tu oses jpmiss!!!
> 
> Attends que je te chope au tourant moi!!!



J'ai trouvé une autre recette est-ce qu'elle aura assez d'apétit ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (10 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une autre recette est-ce qu'elle aura assez d'apétit ?



fais gaffe aussi...


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> fais gaffe aussi...



trop tard


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2006)

Vous voulez voir le passeport de Bassman?
​


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Septembre 2006)

Oui


----------



## NED (11 Septembre 2006)

*Allé zou !
Envoyez l'Bouzin !!*





Ce sont les nouveaux passeports qui datent de 2005.
Ils sont très dur a obtenir par le consulat Grolandais.

_Désormais les passeports restent rares car la précipauté commence à se faire petite, et les grolandais plus nombreux.
En comptabilisant la totalité des autocollants grolandais collés sur les véhicules, Groland devient plus important que Monaco !!_

========
​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

Hehehe !! Cte pure classe !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2006)

Quel est votre personnage préféré ? Moi, c'est Francis Kuntz, le journaliste ignoble à souhait.


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Septembre 2006)

Grolandaise depuis toujours, j'adore notre cher président et Mickael kael...


Groland On mourrira pour Toi !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Septembre 2006)

Et ta soeur, elle y va au bambou ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

C'est le probl&#232;me des m&#233;dias de masse, &#231;a


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2006)

Bon on a repeint un peu le studio hier après-midi,
il etait un peu defraîchit.
Avec les nouvelles lumières et le nouvel habillage numérique 
ca va péter de meules moi j'vous' ldis crébindiou !





 ​


----------



## Max London (16 Septembre 2006)

Aah je viens justement de me regarder le best-of Grolandsat...
C'est du bon et du très bon 

"Et en direct de Mufflin nous retrouvons Francis Kuntz!"

J'adooore


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Septembre 2006)

_Le best of, y en a qui on de la chance ! _


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Septembre 2006)

_ 		DJ en manque d'inspiration

Ben tu devrait en avoir maintenant que tu t'es fait le best of du Groland ! 
_


----------



## Max London (16 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> _ 		DJ en manque d'inspiration
> 
> Ben tu devrait en avoir maintenant que tu t'es fait le best of du Groland !
> _



Ouhlala, tu parles :d

Chef d'oeuvre Canal quand même...(avec les Nuls, Nulle part Ailleur, les Robins des Bois, les Guignols...la liste est longue)


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Septembre 2006)

Max London a dit:


> Ouhlala, tu parles :d
> 
> Chef d'oeuvre Canal quand même...(avec _les Nuls, Nulle part Ailleur, les Robins des Bois, les Guignols...la liste est longue_)




_Ils sont forts quand même chez canal... aurait-il retrouvé l'esprit canal ? :mouais: _


----------



## NED (16 Septembre 2006)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> _Ils sont forts quand même chez canal... aurait-il retrouvé l'esprit canal ? :mouais: _



Pas vraiment non.
Il faut savoir que le dernier bastion independant c'est GROLAND !!
Canal les gardent parcequ' avec 3 millions de téléspéctateurs par émission ca pulse.
Moustic c'est un des seul qui reste de la vieille école Canal car il faisait à l'époque du boulot pour les gignols et les nuls....


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2006)

_burps_ suffisait...


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2006)

Parfait... on n'a que ça à foutre que nettoyer vos conneries... Sympa le retour de week-end.


----------



## NED (24 Septembre 2006)

*MERCI DE NE PAS POURRIR LE THREAD !
M&#234;me si c'est Groland, ce n'est pas un fil a flood ni un fil pour vous d&#233;fouler &#224; dire des d&#233;bilit&#233;s..... *

Bref !
Ce week-end c'&#233;tait le 2&#232;me Festival du Film Grolandais de Quend-Plage
Il y avait Didier Super en concert et les Producteurs de Porc
*--7 films en comp&#233;tition--*
Le pr&#233;sident du jury Albert dupontel aura aussi visionn&#233;
les films hors-competition dont 25 longs et 40 courts....





Enfin, sur la plage on s'est un peu pel&#233; quand m&#234;me, pas vrai Beno&#238;t?

----  ----​


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (24 Septembre 2006)

J'y étais aussi hier et aujourd'hui, j'ai mis quelques photos ici :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=83403&page=28

La cérémonie de clôture était vraiment excellente, par contre l'ambiance dans la foule lors du concert de Didier Super laissait à désirer


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

Moustic est un exellent photographe,
et il Adoooore les oeuvres de NED....





Pas vrai Christian?
   ​


----------



## NED (5 Novembre 2006)

Stické à l'arrache à Cherbourg !!!
 





*Vous aussi avez-vous mis votre sticker GRD quelque part où c'est original?
montrez aussi vos cul de bagnoles !!!
 *​


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Novembre 2006)

Pour tous les fans de Groland (je pense qu'il y en a plusieurs dans le coin  ) : 




Je ne sais pas ce que &#231;a vaut, pas eu le temps de la lire...


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> *
> montrez aussi vos cul de bagnoles !!!
> *​


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Novembre 2006)

C'est d'origine les plaques de rouille, ou tu les a ajout&#233;s toi m&#234;me? 

Par contre, le break, c'est pratique pour faire le plein de Guinness&#169;


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Novembre 2006)

La rouille n'est pas d'origine, elle est venue naturellement avec le temps  
Mais c'est pas &#231;a le plus impressionnant  c'est plut&#244;t le d&#233;marrage :affraid:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Novembre 2006)

Je connais, j'ai un p&#244;te qui avait la m&#234;me en grise, avec l'autocollant GRD &#233;galement 

L'hiver, &#231;a faisait peur :affraid::affraid:


----------



## NED (6 Décembre 2006)

Le kit de nationalit&#233; grolandais comporte un passeport personnalis&#233; avec son autocollant officiel. 
Pour ce faire, rien de plus simple. Il vous suffit d&#8217;envoyer votre nom et pr&#233;nom, ainsi que votre adresse, votre code postal et votre ville &#224; l&#8217;adresse suivante : 

7 jours au Groland, Canal+
1 Place du spectacle 
92130 Issy les moulineaux


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Décembre 2006)

Ca marche vraiment ? :mouais:

Parce que j'avais d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233; il y a quelques ann&#233;es et j'ai jamais rien re&#231;u


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2006)

Franchement, je suis vraiment IMPRESSIONNE par ce fil et la richesse des documents


----------



## iMax (9 Décembre 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:


>



Beau carosse Grolandais en tout cas, le président Salengro lui-même en serait jaloux ! :rateau:


----------



## NED (14 Décembre 2006)

Du coup Mambo quand il fait un pansement 109, c'est avec la tronche de qui? hein ?


----------



## oohTONY (14 Décembre 2006)

Hello à tous les Grolandais !
J'ai la double Nationalité depuis 2 ans, je suis donc Franco-Grolandais avec Passeport (en papier), Autocollant et Lettre du Président qui me dit "Gros bisous"  
Il faut que pense à coller le GRD sur ma voiture en plus de l'autocollant Apple.
Sinon, avez-vous vu 12 Mois au Groland ?? > c'est génial, le best du best, vraiment  
Je fil dodo


----------



## oohTONY (16 Décembre 2006)

Comme dit, voici :


----------



## iMax (16 Décembre 2006)

Whaaaaa, une AX ! 
Pourquoi K-Way ? C'est le mod&#232;le &#233;tanche ?


----------



## oohTONY (16 Décembre 2006)

Edition Spéciale K-WAY avec toit ouvrant et en plus c'est une coupée 

Et dérrière c'est un clin d'oeuil à autre chose que j'aime beaucoup :




:love:

Faut que je mette à jour mon ti iWeb avec ces modifs là...

Sinon j'ai fait deux petits WALL :








Cool ce Toppic


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Décembre 2006)

Bienviendu :rose:


----------



## NED (17 Décembre 2006)

oohTONY a dit:


> Edition Sp&#233;ciale K-WAY avec toit ouvrant et en plus c'est une coup&#233;e
> 
> Et d&#233;rri&#232;re c'est un clin d'oeuil &#224; autre chose que j'aime beaucoup :Cool ce Toppic



Houaou !! tip top ton AX Kway, j'adoore 
Ma m&#232;re avait la m&#234;me, mais depuis elle l'a cass&#233;e, la pauv citro&#235;n.
Et la plaque ART mortel !!!  :style: 
Et toi alors ton autocollant GRD tu le mets devant !  ! Original &#231;a !!
En tous cas bienvenue au club !


----------



## Pierrou (17 Décembre 2006)

L'&#233;mission de Groland hier, yavait un truc o&#249; ils se sont surpass&#233;s, le coup du vieux qui va chez la vieille pour "y mettre la p&#233;t&#233;e", c'&#233;tait affreux....  :rateau:

Faudra vraiment que j'prenne mon passeport Grolandais un jour.. Jfais le faire maintenant, tiens !


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Ce qu'en dit wikipedia





> Le marché des seniors constitue un pan important (30%) de l'activité : 35 usines à travers le pays, principalement autour de Groville et Mufflins, produisent des quantités non négligeables d'équipements pour personnes âgées et maisons de retraites (sonotones hi-fi, *déambulateurs,* fauteuils hi-tech, pantoufles, sièges à boules, etc.



vous aurez compris d'où venait Amok


----------



## NED (27 Décembre 2006)

Merci moumouss !

​


----------



## oohTONY (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour amis Grolandais !
Ce soir ya une émission du Novel An ?  

Sinon j'ai fait une MAJ de mon site iWeb avec les photos de l'AX après Tunning..... (CF > ma signature).


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Décembre 2006)

Oui &#224; 19h25


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2007)

Des mêmes : "Aaltra"

[GV]9004300809874745812&q[/GV]


----------



## JPTK (23 Février 2007)

Y avait pourtant pas eu foule pour commenter AALTRA dans les critiques de macg, encore moins pour AVIDA d'ailleurs


----------



## NED (24 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Y avait pourtant pas eu foule pour commenter AALTRA dans les critiques de macg, encore moins pour AVIDA d'ailleurs




Arf c'est trop balaise comme film !
Des fois ca les dépasse...
On arrive dans des sphères d'un autre niveau là, tu vois?
:style:


----------

